
Doki Doki Panic: the Strange Truth Behind Super Mario Bros. 2 (2007) - colinprince
https://web.archive.org/web/20070622094121/http://www.progressiveboink.com/archive/dokidokipanic.html
======
Agentlien
While I usually love this kind of obscure information about old games I just
couldn't make it through this post. I find the humour really awkward and
unfunny. It's something I could have looked past if there wasn't more of that
throughout the text than actual information about the subject matter.

